# Shift 2 Unleashed Input Lag beheben, wie?



## GotPainInTheAss (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
habe hier noch Shift 2 rumfliegen und würde das gerne mit dem G27, welches ich morgen bekomme zocken. Bisher habe ich immer mit dem X360 Wireless Controller gezockt, und einen wahnsinnigen Input Lag bemerkt.
ist dieser bei dem G27 auch vorhanden?
Und wenn ja, wie kann man ihn beseitigen?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi,ja Shift sollte mann unbedingt mit Mods spielen ansonsten ist das Fahrverhalten unter aller Sau!
Hier wirst du fündig  Der Inputlag sollte aber mit dem g27 nicht sein...
NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (23. Dezember 2012)

Ok, danke. Dann teste ich das übermorgen und melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Dezember 2012)

Das sind aber eine _Menge _Mods, welche da 'rein _müssen_. Das kostet Zeit _*und*_ Mühe...  Aber berichte mal, was Du geändert hast und wie es sich ausgewirkt hat.


----------

